# Wasatch Multi Season



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well drawing this tag was a complete shock as I only had 2 points. I hunted this area last year for my LE elk and shot a nice 300" bull and saw 3 bears in the process. My question is should I wait until the fall when the bears are not all rubbed off and conserve my bait or will it not be as big an issue as I'm thinking. Also looking for additional suggestions on different baits or scents that have really worked in the past for you seasoned bear hunters. I am more then willing to share my elk knowledge learned on this unit last year and can give updates on the elk this year while out looking for my bear.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Bear baiting isn't an exact science. Everyone will swear by something different.

Bear bait is almost naturally messy. I wouldn't use fish/ beaver carcasses / meat, because you have to remove it at the end of the season and it can choke a magget.

There are a bunch of videos on Youtube on how to bait bears.

You can make some pretty cheap combinations.

Due to the stickiness, I would recommend gloves and throwaway containers

*Bear Crack *

Marshmallows (2 bucks a bag)

Syrup (2 bucks a bottle)

Gummy Bears (5 bucks for a bigger bag)

Dog Food (20 bucks for a big bag / 10 for a smaller bag)

Melt Mallows, G-Bears, and Syrup in a pan, then pour onto dog food(use a home depot paint bucket).

*Bear Popsicle *

Chicken Scratch (20 bucks for a big bag)

Honey (20 bucks for 5lbs)
or
Molasses (12 bucks a gallon)
or
Bear Crack (See above)

Pine Cones (Free to a good home)

Boil Honey or Molasses or Syrup and dip a pine cone in the goo, then dip the goo cone in chicken scratch.

You can use rabbit food, corn meal, or any other combination of breads, donuts, etc

You can add Vanilla, Anise, or other sweets like chocolate.

I have even scene people hang tampons soaked in anise or vanilla from trees in the bait area.

See if a restaurant will give you some of their old fryer grease.

Grease the hell out of the bait site.

You can even start a small grease fire to get the scent in the are, but be careful.

Like I said it isn't an exact science - bears in Utah might have an affinity to chocolate, bears in BC might have an affinity to Beaver Carcasses.

I would watch Youtube videos and research what methods will fit into your budget.


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

check out swbuckmaster's thread from last year. He posted pretty much everything he did on his bait hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pop a HUDGE amount of Pop-Corn. Get a bunch of Raspberry Jello, and mix it up. Combine the two together, and you have Bear bait. Worked for me, and its light to carry it in.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

THIS IS A POST FROM SOME TIME AGO BUT STILL APPLIES:

Try this........sweet feed from IFA. Mix with a gallon of maple syrup and a gallon of corn syrup per feed bag.

One more trick and this one is amazing.......the syrup that that the local Artic Circles use to inject into their flavor burst ice cream is available at a local place downtown. You can also probably just buy some from your nearest Artic Circle that has the flavor burst machines. Banana Ripple and Green Apple drive the bears nuts. We put it in sports drinks bottles and sprinkle it around the bait piles on the pines, leaves and other objects to allow the wind to blow through them. Try to find a location the that is out on a ridge where two small streams come together. The breezes created by the water and daily temperature changes will carry the scent up and down the drainage on both sides. That flavor burst stuff will bring them in if they are anywhere within several miles and a little bit of it goes a looooong ways and last through rain storms. If you use this stuff you will be able to smell it for a couple of hundred yards before you get to your bait station. Be on high alert when you are going in and coming out.

One other thing......we have made "bear lollipops" out of hard candy recipes and have used old basketballs for the candy molds. The little basketballs work the best. Cut a hole in the basketball pour in the hot candy syrup and let it cool. The only real key is to make sure it cools slowly and doesn't tip over. You can hang these from tree branches so they are just barely in reach of the bear. Pour some of the banana ripple on it and bears will hang out there for hours. In Idaho we cast small chains into the mold to hang from trees. Here in Utah we will just leave them on the ground.

The old oil from fryers does work well. We use it in the bottles as a scent attractant as well on the leaves and pines but I would not put it on the food. Use it as a scent and not a food source.

Trust me.....all of that other food stuff (donuts, cake, etc) is fine but the bears understand nutrition and love sweet feed. The syrup and lollipops are just too good to leave. You may end up spending more time videoing them then anything else. They are real fun to watch. 

While baiting treestands or groundblinds are real important too. Their sense of smell is second to none.

BTW....check the regulations in Utah. I have done all of my bear hunting in Idaho and everything we do is perfectly legal there. We drew the Bookcliffs Roadless tag this year and will just adapt our methods slightly to Utah's regulations.


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

